# Using Wheat Flour



## Jeni78 (May 31, 2010)

Hi All,

I've done some search for some bread recipes that primarily use wheat flour and am coming up short.

Most of what I'm finding is half and half (wheat/white).

I have a ton of wheat flour (3 - 5lb bags...how I got this much is another story) so I hate to buy more white flour, if I can help it (budget is tight).

I'd like to make some bread...any suggestions or is this a lost cause?

Thank you!
Jeni


----------



## Wyogal (May 31, 2010)

I'm assuming that you mean "whole" wheat flour?
Put excess in the freezer and use as needed. I like to use half and half for bread, but I know folks that use all whole wheat with success. One could go to a flour company website and find recipes, and I've seen folks post recipes here.


----------



## Calieth (Jun 1, 2010)

Most breads can be made using all whole wheat flour if you don't mind a denser loaf.   Here's a recipe that I make both ways, so the all whole wheat way is added.   This is for a bread machine though, so I'm not sure if that's what you use.    If converting any bread machine recipe, just times the yeast by 1.5 - 2.0 depending on preference and flour type.

I've made this with both bread flour and all purpose but I live in Canada where the flour has more gluten.   So not sure about US flour.

If not using a bread maker, then look for a conversion.   But I'd really use any whole wheat bread recipe you can find on the net, and then just sub out the white flour with whole wheat and up the yeast accordingly.

*7 Grain Bread*​This is a great multigrain bread for use with the Delay Timer.​ 
2 Pound Loaf
 
1 2/3 cups water
3 tblsp powdered milk
2 tblsp shortening (butter, or olive oil)
2 tsp salt
2 tblsp honey
1 ¼ cups whole wheat bread flour
2 ½ cups white bread flour  (or use all whole wheat flour)
¾ cup seven grain cereal
1 1/4 tsp bread machine yeast (if using all whole wheat use 2.5 tsp yeast)
 
 
 
1. Place all ingredients in bread maker in order listed
2. Set to basic cycle, medium crust
3. Press start (this recipe *is suitable* for the delay timer)
4. When bread is finished, remove and set on rack to cool completely before slicing
 
 
_1 ½ Pound Loaf_
 
1 1/3 cups water
2 tblsp powdered milk
2 tblsp shortening (butter, or olive oil)
1 ½ tsp salt
2 tblsp honey
1 ¼ cups whole wheat bread flour
1 ¾ cups white bread flour (or use all whole wheat flour)
½ cup seven grain cereal
1 1/4 tsp bread machine yeast (if using all whole wheat use 2.0 tsp yeast)


----------



## Yakuta (Jun 1, 2010)

Jeni are you only looking to use it for the so call traditional breads.  If you are open to other types of breads you can make roti (similar to tortilla) with whole wheat flour.  

You can actually make a bunch and freeze some so you can use them whenever you feel like.  

To make rotis, you need wheat flour, 2 tbsp of oil and a pinch of salt.  Just mix it all and make a dough by adding water.  

Divide the dough into small 1/4 inch golf ball size chunks.  Roll them out into thin rounds and then roast on a dry hot skillet.  

You can use these with mexican dishes, indian dishes etc.  You can even make these into larger rounds and use them to make wraps.


----------



## Selkie (Jun 1, 2010)

Whole wheat, to most people, is too course and dry in texture and has an unpleasant cardboard flavor in the finished product when used with no white flour, whether bread or muffins. It reminds me of baking bakery goods with oatmeal... not always an appetizing thing.

But then, there are people who like dry, heavy breads like rye, Muesli or oat... and even then, all the recipes I've seen for these have some small amount of white flour included.


----------



## Jeni78 (Jun 1, 2010)

Thank you, I'll definitely try those recipes. I'm interested to see how the tortillas turn out!


----------



## No no (Jul 20, 2010)

http://www.nytimes.com/2006/11/08/dining/081mrex.html
No-Knead Bread - Video Library - The New York Times

Try these websites.


----------

